# ohio river cats marietta



## ron b (Aug 23, 2011)

HI GUYS can you help me out iam going to the ohio river around marietta,we have a boat were is a good spot for big cats.


----------



## JC Albright (Aug 27, 2011)

I would try the mouth of Muskingum river??? Good deep hole and seems to hold some blues!!!! Good luck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

If you don't have any luck at the mouth try up the muskingum at devols dam some cats there fish towards the opisite bank from the lock chamber. dave


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I've caught flats & channels all over the place around Marietta. That place was made for catfishing!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Albert, glad to see you are still around! Sorry, not familliar with the area so i cant help...
Salmonid


----------



## ron b (Aug 23, 2011)

ron b said:


> HI GUYS can you help me out iam going to the ohio river around marietta,we have a boat were is a good spot for big cats.


thanks 4 the info let u know how i did were going tuesday


----------

